# Has anyone used the NEW Easy Wood Tools carbide negative raker tips?



## jxdubbs (Aug 29, 2018)

How ya all doin'

I've been looking at the new Easywood Tools carbide tipped negative raker tips. There's not alot of information about them that I could find. I make mostly acrylic and stabilized wood materials. This seems up my alley. (I dont own any E.W.T's) I asked a couple places that sell them and say there "absolutely fabulous." I'm not sure if they were telling the truth or just trying to sell me on it.  I own both Wood Pecker Tools and Carter Ax Tools. (Both great by the way!) Also they said "it would only fit the E.W.T's series." Because of some pocket that's in the shaft. So I guess that's out of the question. So now I'm taking a look at the mini size. For the new N.R. tips. Also a 2nd detailer would be  nice. (One for rounded point and other for sharp point that comes with the wood pecker tools.)

Anyways I'm looking to the people that have them or used them to see if it's worth the expense of new tools for the new E.W.T's negative raker tips. Anything you guys could tell me about them would be great, and also greatly appreciated!!
 J.R.


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## gtriever (Aug 29, 2018)

I'd like more info on this as well. Tagging along for the ride.


----------



## magpens (Aug 29, 2018)

Starting a "MeToo" !!


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 29, 2018)

Mark Dreyer is likely to have the first of these.  I also am looking forward to his review!!


Easy Wood Tools is under new ownership, in Chicago.


----------



## jttheclockman (Aug 29, 2018)

This is a great question for it is a new tool hitting the market and a review would really be helpful and informative. It would really be helpful if more than one can add some thoughts. Maybe also include size of cutter, what it was used on, if you can compare to standard cutters, where they can be had. Love to read about all the materials we use such as metals, stabilized blanks, acrylics of all kinds, wood of various kinds. Can the cutters be used on the standard handles or is the handle part of the system?? Thanks for bringing this up.


----------



## Wildman (Aug 30, 2018)

Maybe if understand basics and use of negative rake scrapers for bowls & platers.  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Hai4ia7UX0

While really don't use negative scrapers for spindle turning. EW has ajusted bevel angle on their cutters to make turnng cast resins & acrylics easier.  

Buy Here – 2017 « Easy Wood Tools

How much difference between their normal cutters & negative rake cutter don't know!   Guess will have to buy at least one to find out! 

Have turned a lot of acrylics with both roughing gouge followed up with a skew and never seen benefit of carbide cutters of any kind.  Never thought to use my one negative scraper on a pen and never will.


----------



## rholiday (Aug 30, 2018)

Youtube video from Carl Jacobson with Easywood negative rake tips.
Turning resin and aluminum.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CeyyrlCE2xA


----------



## mg_dreyer (Aug 30, 2018)

First and foremost, under full disclosure, I demo for Easy Wood Tools. Last week I had the opportunity to demo in Illinois with the wife of the Easy Wood Tools president and she is a very accomplished pen turner. She also had the full set of cutters. If you want my thoughts here goes:

Background:

I have had Easy Wood tools for a number of years. I use them as part of my tool arsenal. I find them particularly useful for many jobs and materials that don’t cut as easy with high speed steel. I like the fact that the handles are colored so I know right of way what cutting head I am using and the weights are consistent. I picked up the micro set in Portland at the AAW and must say they are perfect for pen turning and quite honestly the only issue I have had with them is getting them out of my wife’s hands when we are both turning pens.  

As For The Easy Wood Negative Rake Cutters:

Sincerely they are as advertised. It is hard to review this product because it is subjective and a feel, but I can assure you they make cutting acrylic very, very easy. If you are challenged by acrylic then seriously - these tools are for you. They are not a scraper they are a negative rake cutter. During the demo I asked someone who has never turned before to come up and try them (of course, after signing a waiver), and within a few minutes he was streaming ribbons. Not cutting creators of the moon in the blank – literally ribbons. For wood I would use the traditional Easy Wood cutters – designed for that. The negative rake limits catches and is easy to control. If you use the finisher (round cutter), you have control in all directions – into the blank and across the blank. You will “peal” cut in both directions. The rougher (square or rounded square) is very well equipped to round the blank quickly. I have used both personally and they will be in my stable of tools. You can also use them to complement the traditional Easy Wood cutters and to get a perfect end – no chip out or under cut. Simply angle the tool to find the bushings and roll back into the blank (a technique I demo frequently).

Overall:

They are for real and are as easy to use as advertised. They fit the current handles or if you already own a set of tools you simply need the cutters. All American-Made. If you are looking to just start I would suggest the finisher (round) cutting head. 

Any questions – let me know,
Mark


----------



## eharri446 (Aug 30, 2018)

Mark, thanks for the update. I saw them the other day and was wondering about how well they worked.

I do a fair amount of turning of Inlace Acrylester and anything that will make that task easier is what I am looking for.


----------



## jttheclockman (Aug 30, 2018)

My question would be how do they do with metals such as aluminum and brass??  This is where I use carbide the most. Also when segmenting with metals and the use of acrylics and/or wood combination with metals?? I guess being they are able to be used with the standard handles, the thing would be to get some and give them a try. Thanks.


----------



## Skie_M (Aug 30, 2018)

Watched that video with the aluminum + acrylic .... looks like it cuts very nicely, with little to no catching or chipping (he says he experienced none).

Is it possible to just modify an existing carbide tip to make it a negative rake cutter?


----------



## EBorraga (Aug 30, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zoV2fIe7_bw


----------



## mg_dreyer (Aug 30, 2018)

Elwin - I agree with you - they should be a lot easier for you to turn the acrylics and Inlace Acrylester.

JT - Yes they use the standard handles you use for the traditional Easy Wood tools.


----------



## Wildman (Aug 30, 2018)

Think if go back and watch Carl Jacobson's video posted earlier all your questions will be answered.   So for plastics, aluminum pens, bottle stoppers or any other items you turn with those materials negative rake cutters are the bomb.


----------



## jttheclockman (Aug 30, 2018)

Wildman said:


> Think if go back and watch Carl Jacobson's video posted earlier all your questions will be answered.   So for plastics, aluminum pens, bottle stoppers or any other items you turn with those materials negative rake cutters are the bomb.



Well I will have to test some. His video shows the use of aluminum mixed with acrylic so that will answer some segmenting questions. I have turned copper, aluminum and brass solid bars and find they are chippy with carbide. You do not get ribbons and takes a light touch to  clean up. Many times I revert back to a skew to do final passes. These may not allow the digging in of the cutting edge as much so maybe a smoother finish. Can not hurt to try. Thanks to OP for bring topic up.


----------



## TonyL (Aug 30, 2018)

eharri446 said:


> Mark, thanks for the update. I saw them the other day and was wondering about how well they worked.
> 
> I do a fair amount of turning of Inlace Acrylester and anything that will make that task easier is what I am looking for.




Hi Elwin:  it was my frustration and love for acrylester and the like that led me to HSS. You are welcome to try by my house. I alway think I have some carbide tools that look like NRSs.


----------



## jxdubbs (Aug 30, 2018)

They sound pretty good. I too have a hard time with I.A. and anything to help that out. I do alot of pens, drip tips, and bowl type of  turning. I'm thinking of getting the mini or mid size set. I'm not sure if there diffrent size tips or the same. So there's 2 for the rougher and one for the finisher? It would have been cool to see that person that never turned before use those. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## gtriever (Aug 31, 2018)

I've done a quick search and haven't found what I'm looking for. Will these be available as a complete tool or just the cutters?


----------



## Skie_M (Aug 31, 2018)

Both.


----------



## gtriever (Aug 31, 2018)

Skie_M said:


> Both.



Link for complete tools?  Thanks.


----------



## jxdubbs (Aug 31, 2018)

gtriever said:


> Skie_M said:
> 
> 
> > Both.
> ...


I think you have to buy the set then buy the N.R tips separately.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 6, 2018)

mg_dreyer said:


> First and foremost, under full disclosure, I demo for Easy Wood Tools. Last week I had the opportunity to demo in Illinois with the wife of the Easy Wood Tools president and she is a very accomplished pen turner. She also had the full set of cutters. If you want my thoughts here goes:
> 
> Background:
> 
> ...



I have a question.....
how do you sharpen these? I can't find any video on how to...


----------



## randyrls (Sep 6, 2018)

mg_dreyer said:


> and quite honestly the only issue I have had with them is getting them out of my wife’s hands when we are both turning pens.




Mark;  See what happens when you get the wife involved??? 

The Great Karnak says; "I see someone getting a set of EWT tools for Christmas"...


----------



## mg_dreyer (Sep 6, 2018)

Marc,

They are not intended to be sharpened. Even the "traditional" carbide cutters are not intended to be sharpened. You simply cannot get the factory edge back on the cutter. The cutter heads are to be rotated. The rule of thumb is 20 - 40 hours before rotation. Because you will be cutting acrylics I will assume you will be closer to the 40 hour mark. That being said you get about 160 hours per cutter head.  

Mark


----------



## mg_dreyer (Sep 6, 2018)

Randy,

That is the only time she gets to see me (which I am sure she is happy with). Better than before when she would turn and not sharpen - and I would continually go downstairs to dull tools.


----------



## randyrls (Sep 6, 2018)

While i may try the EWT negative rake scraper (NRS),  I don't really need it.  The only two important issues with cutting tools are the angle of the tool cutting surface relative to the blank, and the angle made by the front supporting face and the cutting surface.

I have these two tools that take care of my turning blanks.  The upper one with the more sharp angle will chip on acrylic blanks, but the lower one used below center peels off endless ribbons on the most chippy acrylics and hardest Trustones.  For wood, I commonly use a flat grind skew to finish.


View in Gallery


----------



## gtriever (Sep 6, 2018)

I ordered a set of these and just received them today. Unfortunately I won't be able to try them for another 3 to 4 weeks... a recent surgery and 23-day hospital stay has me sidelined for a while. But, I can still plan new pen designs and look forward to getting back in the shop.   :doctor:


----------



## greenacres2 (Sep 6, 2018)

gtriever said:


> I ordered a set of these and just received them today. Unfortunately I won't be able to try them for another 3 to 4 weeks... a recent surgery and 23-day hospital stay has me sidelined for a while. But, I can still plan new pen designs and look forward to getting back in the shop.   :doctor:



I wouldn't do this for just anybody, but seeing as how you're laid up and all...and the clock is ticking on your ability to return those tools...as a favor for a fellow penturner...send them on up here and i'll make sure they work and figure out whether you're glad you got them.  Just this one time though.  And only as a favor to you.  :biggrin:

All kidding aside...good luck in your recovery!!

I like the idea of the negative rake.  Makes me wonder if a similar taste could be had by dropping a bit more below center with a normal cutter?  I'm thinking not for some reason, but speculating that the "engineering" may have started with somebody with the tool at a slightly downward angle??

earl


----------



## jxdubbs (Sep 9, 2018)

Hey guys I found this pic on woodturnz. 




Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## leehljp (Sep 9, 2018)

greenacres2 said:


> I like the idea of the negative rake.  Makes me wonder if a similar taste could be had by dropping a bit more below center with a normal cutter?  I'm thinking not for some reason, but speculating that the "engineering" may have started with somebody with the tool at a slightly downward angle??
> 
> earl



Negative rake effects on cutting tools has been around for ages. Chisels, blades etc. On chop saws/miter saws, negative rake helps prevent "lifting" the board upwards from the cut - in which normal rake WILL lift. That is why negative rake is for saws with the blade above the board, but positive rake blades is for table saws in which the blade is turning from below the board.

Similar concepts are in use on hand planes for rough/knots and end grain. 

For those that have the time: Looks at what .05 of a millimeter does in adjustments on hand planes:

giant Cypress: Japanese woodworking tool punk &bull; This is the full version of the video created by...

. . . While not addressing "rake" it does show what minute' adjustments do for wood cutting; angles, positive and negative have similar effects by nth degrees.


----------



## jxdubbs (Sep 11, 2018)

So I finally bit the bullet today and ordered the and a new mini set. I'll let you guys know in a couple days!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jxdubbs (Sep 19, 2018)

UPDATE: they have sent me the micro tool set (which looks awesome) twice now instead of the MINI combo set. I have to order a 3rd time from a different seller. Will let you know when I finally get them.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## JUICEDSS (Sep 19, 2018)

I've been using them for the past week.  My biggest problem has always been inlace acrylester blanks.  

Skill background: I have been turning about 7 months and am still working on my skills.  I have about 300 pens under my belt.  It has gotten to the point where I stopped buying the inlace acrylester blanks as a lot were just exploding on me due to my tools or my lack of skill.

With the negative rake tool, I have found it much easier to turn those types of blanks.  No blowouts this past week.  I turn 2 - 3 pens per night and have been concentrating on the acrylester this week.  

I will be purchasing more bits on my next order.  I feel like a closed door has been opened again.


----------



## TonyL (Sep 19, 2018)

Acrylester was my motivation for turning with HSS. Anyway, it can be turned, is a great way. I love the stuff. This is my work/desk pen.


----------



## jxdubbs (Sep 25, 2018)

I finally got them and man does it change everything! I turned a acrylister blank the other night turned like butter. I am loving these. These are a few pens were I've use the new tips.







Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## elkhorn (Sep 25, 2018)

After following this thread, I purchased a set and have tried them on about a dozen pens. Very impressed with the way they cut - very smooth cutting and with a finish almost like a skew.


----------



## magpens (Sep 25, 2018)

elkhorn said:


> After following this thread, I purchased a set and have tried them on about a dozen pens. Very impressed with the way they cut - very smooth cutting and with a finish almost like a skew.




Good to know this. . Thanks to all who have contributed to this thread and the research.


----------

